# Have a Great Holiday



## Dawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Wishing everyone a Great Holiday, I will be heading back to Kabul Afghanistan after the holidays, 6 Jan currently. Going to spend the time with family before leaving. I just hope at some point in time I get a chance to process what I have on hand, 8 lbs of trimmed fingers and 3 lbs sterling. Maybe some day. Wishing you all the best for your family and happy refining

Roger


----------



## butcher (Dec 19, 2013)

Roger,
Have a great time with your family, and a Merry Christmas. Maybe Santa will leave some fingers in your sock hanging above the fireplace, for being such a good boy, if he leaves you coal, well that is good too, its great in a furnace to melt metals, be very careful in Afghanistan 
Thank you for your service.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you also and be safe over there.
I to salute you sir!


----------



## Dawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you all, I'll still be reading & reading & reading.


----------



## Smack (Dec 19, 2013)

I did my time, glad to have you on our side Roger and Merry Christmas to you. Keep those eyes wide :shock:


----------



## Dawg (Dec 20, 2013)

Last time I was there was 09 thru 12. I don't plan on spending that much time there this go round


----------



## jonn (Dec 20, 2013)

Have a Very Merry Christmas Dawg, wishing you a safe return. Thank you for service to our country..


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas Brother! Be safe and Thank You for defending our freedom.


----------

